# Keys zu verschenken



## NickNameRandomNumber (17. April 2017)

Moin Moin, 
Hab noch ein paar Keys aus dem ein oder anderem Bundle auf meinem Rechner gefunden. Da ich die spiele entweder schon besitze oder kein Interesse dran habe, dachte ich mir ich stell's mal hier rein. Vielleicht kann ich ja jemandem ne Freude machen 
(Und wenn kein Interesse besteht ist's auch halb so wild). Einfach schreiben, falls ihr einen oder mehrere Keys haben wollt. 

Origin:
Crysis 2
Dead Space
Mirrors Edge
Command and Conquer Red Alert 3

Steam: 
Tesla Effect
Kholat
Savage Lands
Shelter 2
Tharsis
RollerCoaster Tycoon 2: Triple Thrill Pack 
Devil Daggers
Runestone Keeper 
 Punch Club 

Windows Store:
Minecraft Windows 10 Edition

Ihr könntet mir auch 'nen Gefallen tun, indem ihr mir sagt wie ich Text durchstreiche, um später die vergebenen Keys zu kennzeichnen.

LG, Jan


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2017)

Lieber Jan,

schönes Angebot von dir. Ist immer schön wenn sich User untereinander beschenken. So pflege ich es auch immer, ungenutzte Keys unter die Leute zu bringen.

Aber Back to Topic:

"Punch Club" würde mir als Retro-Grafik-Fan gefallen. 

Titel durchstreichen kannst mit dem Befehl  (am Anfang der Zeile gesetzt) und  (Ende der Zeile).

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (17. April 2017)

Scheint so als hättest du deinen eigenen Text durchgestrichen  Aber ich kann ja mal eben googlen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2017)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Scheint so als hättest du deinen eigenen Text durchgestrichen [emoji14] Aber ich kann ja mal eben googlen.


LOL

Hab ich nicht bedacht, schreibe vom Smartphone aus. ^^
Also, strike in eckigen Klammern am Anfang der Zeile, /strike (ebenfalls ich eckigen Klammern) am Zeilenende.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (17. April 2017)

Ich melde mal Interesse an Minecraft Windows 10 Edition an.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. April 2017)

Ich würde mich sehr über *Tesla Effect* freuen.  Tolle Aktion


----------



## Kombinator2016 (17. April 2017)

Hallo Jan !

Kholat hat bei Youtube spannend gewirkt - ich würd's nehmen .

Danke !


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (17. April 2017)

Da bei Minecraft Windows 10 Edition jemand schneller war würde mich Command and Conquer Red Alert 3 bei Origin interessieren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2017)

Korrekte Aktion!


----------



## Zybba (17. April 2017)

Gute Aktion, danke!


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (18. April 2017)

Etwas spät, aber die Keys wurden jetzt verschickt


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. April 2017)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Etwas spät, aber die Keys wurden jetzt verschickt



Kein Problem. Die schmecken auch morgens noch schön frisch 

Hat alles super geklappt. Vielen Dank nochmals dafür.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (18. April 2017)

Falls noch vorhanden, würde ich mich über das RollerCoaster Tycoon 2: Triple Thrill Pack freuen.


----------



## USA911 (18. April 2017)

Crysis 2, fände ich sehr spannend und würde mich über Dein Ostergeschenk freuen!

Danke schonmal und super solchne Aktionen!


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (18. April 2017)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Etwas spät, aber die Keys wurden jetzt verschickt



Vielen Dank für das Ostergeschenk. LG Smutje Smooth


----------



## Batze (18. April 2017)

Ebenfalls ein Fettes Dankeschön.


----------



## TheSinner (18. April 2017)

Hey, ich hätte Interesse an Runestone Keeper - und ein riesiges Dankeschön für die tolle Aktion!


----------



## Kombinator2016 (21. April 2017)

Kholat ist da - Danke schön !


----------



## hibana (23. April 2017)

Hallo als Horror Fan würde ich mich über Dead Space freuen da grade Pc das erste mal zusammengebaut wäre das echt klasse


----------



## hibana (23. April 2017)

Danke Super


----------

